# العذراء - فرقة دافيد



## chrestianus (13 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الثالوث الأقدس 

شريط العذراء 
فرقة دافيد 
​ 








إهداء 

 قصيدة الأمومة 

 يا أم النور

 أنتِ هى 

 فاض قلبى

 عندما نظرت الوالدة

أوندوس

 شيرى نيه ماريا 

فاض قلبى  - موسيقى
 


صلواتكم ​


----------



## ديديموس (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا يا كريستيانوس 

لو كان عندك ألحان قبطية ليهم يا ريت تشاركنا بيها لأنهم روعة في القبطي


----------



## cobcob (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: العذراء - فرقة دافيد*

شكرا يا كريستيانوس
شرايط فريق دافيد من أرقى الترانيم اللى الواحد ممكن يسمعها
انا كان نفسى فى ترنيمة عندما نظرت الوالدة
ميرسى على الشريط
​


----------



## sameh20000 (26 أغسطس 2008)

الفشكر على تعبك 
انا كنت بدور على الشريط دا من زمان شريط روعة من احلى الترانيم المفضلة ليا
ارجو المزيد من شرائط فرقة دافيد والفنان جورج كيرلس قائد الفريق وابنته مونيكا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## T-Parthenoc (27 أغسطس 2008)

بجد مرسى جدا على الشريط
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## remonmoro (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا
انا بعشق فريق دافيد
ولكن فريق ابونا اندراوس للالحان والتسابيح قادم قريبا
( ولنا حفله اذيعت علي اغابي وسي تي في)
والحفلة القادمة 23/3/2009 والضيوف جورج كيرلس وضياء صبري ومجدي لطيف ومونيكا جورج
صلوا لنا


----------



## samobib (3 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks very muchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## fatota (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا وربنا يبارك حياتكم 
وجارى التحميل 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## minabobos (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ع تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا chrestianus​


----------



## tiger0000 (18 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوضك


----------

